# Calcific tendinitis with rotator cuff repair



## coderguy1939 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm hoping to get some official coding guidelines on this question because I'm seeing this situation more and more often.

The doctor is doing arthroscopic debridement of a calcific rotator tendon. There is no tear in the cuff, but after debridement there is a defect caused by the debridement that needs repair. The doctor wants to code both the debridement and the repair.

I have feedback from a very good resource that only the debridement should be coded because the defect was a result of the surgical approach to remove the calcium.

I'd appreciate as much feedback on this as possible with any official guidelines as back up.

Thanks.


----------



## hewitt (Nov 22, 2011)

Which CPTs are you planning on using?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Nov 28, 2011)

For debridement, 29823.


----------

